# Belguim



## niels dh (Mar 8, 2009)

I am an EMS  from belgium .My hobbies are photography and ambulance patch collection. 
are only pictures of the Belgium's ambuance's





















greets!


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to Emtlife!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the tribe!!  Any of those wonderful chocolates around?????? ^_^^_^^_^  Bon Jour!!


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, welcome to EMTlife! 

Take Care,
Tydek


----------



## karaya (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## niels dh (Mar 9, 2009)

Thx!


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Mar 10, 2009)

*Les SMU Belgique,*

Salut Niels!!
Bienvenue a' la site web ici. Ca m'interesse? Vous connais une pompier/paramedic de Namur par le nom Laurent Lombard? Il est un ami de moi. En tout cas, merci pour les photos du ambulances Belgique.
plus tard.
Kevin


----------



## niels dh (Mar 11, 2009)

*hi*

thx kevin 
Je vis dans la mer de petit jeu si loin de Namur.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------

